# General > Book & Author Requests >  Michel de Montaigne

## zheng89120

French Renaissance Man, influenced Shakespeare, Emerson, Nietzsche, Kant, Rosseau, etc.

----------


## Logos

Michel de Montaigne (1533-1592) thanks for the suggestion  :Thumbs Up:  he's on the list to be added.

----------


## Jozanny

Glad I found the thread, as I was just about to suggest Montaigne's essays, reason being he was skimpped on in undergrad curriculum.

----------


## astrum

Earlier this month, I watched an enlightening documentary about Montaigne on YouTube : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXo70px_tNo

----------

